# Sears spaceliner?



## Notagamerguy (May 1, 2020)

i picked this bike up today. Im a schwinn  guy and i very little about this bike if anyone has any information about this let me know


----------



## Oilit (May 1, 2020)

Does it have the two-speed automatic rear hub? It looks like it but I can't tell for sure. And look at that headlight!


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 1, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Does it have the two-speed automatic rear hub? It looks like it but I can't tell for sure. And look at that headlight!



Yeah it has the red bendix 2 speed rear hub. I cant wait to put some tubes in this and see if it works


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 1, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> Yeah it has the red bendix 2 speed rear hub. I cant wait to put some tubes in this and see if it works



Ive done some digging i assume this is a 64 65 deluxe spaceliner.


----------



## Roger Henning (May 1, 2020)

For what it is worth it was a Murray built bike sold by Sears.  502 is the Sears vendor number for Murray.  Roger


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 1, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> For what it is worth it was a Murray built bike sold by Sears.  502 is the Sears vendor number for Murray.  Roger



Thank you thats very helpful


----------



## schwinnman67 (May 1, 2020)

Nice find! It is a 64-65 Deluxe....


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 2, 2020)

Are you leaving it as-is or cleaning it up? If you go the oxy route, hit me up, I restored a girls one 2 years ago. The clearcoat is a bitch to remove to clean the chrome.


----------



## AndyA (May 2, 2020)

Notagamerguy:
Nice! I'm jealous of the saddle. I have the same saddle from my 1960 Flightliner, but it all fell apart. It looks like the chrome evaporated from your tail light. I don't how that happens, but it often occurs with vacuum-metallized plastic. Easily spiffed up by disassembling, fine wet sanding (say 400 grit), cleaning with denatured alcohol, and painting with rattle-can chrome paint. Pictures below are before and after shots of similar tail light on a Murray-built Western Flyer. On this bike, I also painted the front of the tank (headlight), the switch housing on the tank, and the chain wheel cap, all plastic.
Have fun!


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 2, 2020)

AndyA said:


> Notagamerguy:
> Nice! I'm jealous of the saddle. I have the same saddle from my 1960 Flightliner, but it all fell apart. It looks like the chrome evaporated from your tail light. I don't how that happens, but it often occurs with vacuum-metallized plastic. Easily spiffed up by disassembling, fine wet sanding (say 400 grit), cleaning with denatured alcohol, and painting with rattle-can chrome paint. Pictures below are before and after shots of similar tail light on a Murray-built Western Flyer. On this bike, I also painted the front of the tank (headlight), the switch housing on the tank, and the chain wheel cap, all plastic.
> Have fun!
> View attachment 1185849
> ...



Oh i am having fun with this one. Im currently  soaking the rims in oxalic acid im reasembing/ fabricating the front of the tank and tires are on the way. Schwinn has a very similar s refector and i always paint them silver. I guess plastic and chrome dont mix


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 2, 2020)

I got some parts from @shawnatvintagespokes  here on the cabe .  She may have what you need .   They ( Her Husband Earl )  can do the wiring for the headlight and horn as well .   Have fun with your new toy !


----------



## Rivnut (May 2, 2020)

Your serial number has a 2 as a stamp over. That 2 identifies the bike as a 2 speed.  Originally that was not scheduled for this frame.  Nice find.  I'm betting all of the "Space bike" owners, like me, are envious. (Can't be jealous. Envy involves two people, you and the guy who wants what you have - a new convertible. Jealousy involves three people. The guy who has the new convertible you envy takes your squeeze for a ride. You're afraid that he may take something from you. Jealousy usually involves matters of the heart - love. )


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 2, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Your serial number has a 2 as a stamp over. That 2 identifies the bike as a 2 speed.  Originally that was not scheduled for this frame.  Nice find.  I'm betting all of the "Space bike" owners, like me, are envious. (Can't be jealous. Envy involves two people, you and the guy who wants what you have - a new convertible. Jealousy involves three people. The guy who has the new convertible you envy takes your squeeze for a ride. You're afraid that he may take something from you. Jealousy usually involves matters of the heart - love. )



Good diction there my friend. thank you for both pieces of information there both fascinating.


----------



## Sven (May 6, 2020)

I'm a Schwinn guy myself.
 You did very well getting that Spaceliner. It appears 109% complete. Check out the prices in eBay..Holy Mackerel. 
Have fun with it.


----------



## JimScott (May 6, 2020)

Just pulled mine out of storage, havent looked at it in quite some time... my favorite Spaceliner series.
Thinking about putting it up for sale here on the Cabe if maybe theres an interest... in the mean time I'm taking her for a spin


----------



## Balloonatic (May 6, 2020)

Jim, I'm interested... I've been waiting for photos. PM'd you about this just now.


----------



## Oilit (May 11, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Your serial number has a 2 as a stamp over. That 2 identifies the bike as a 2 speed.  Originally that was not scheduled for this frame.  Nice find.  I'm betting all of the "Space bike" owners, like me, are envious. (Can't be jealous. Envy involves two people, you and the guy who wants what you have - a new convertible. Jealousy involves three people. The guy who has the new convertible you envy takes your squeeze for a ride. You're afraid that he may take something from you. Jealousy usually involves matters of the heart - love. )



I had to do some looking to see what you mean, but you're talking about the "469210" part, correct? The "2" looks like it was stamped over a "0".


----------

